# Anyone know of good presupp podcasts?



## BuddyOfDavidClarkson (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm particularly interested in presupp podcasts that are either technical AND/OR actually have on-air debates with those of differing views.


----------



## eqdj (Nov 12, 2008)

Unchained Radio!
That's where I first heard the phrase Presuppositional Apologetics and heard Presuppositionalism in action! 

He used to be daily but he's weekly now. 

Be sure to check out his archives and his blog.


----------



## Answerman (Nov 12, 2008)

I think all of the staff of apologetics.com are presupp, check out their archives, some of their shows were specifically on presuppositional apologetics including their latest one called, "Oh, Really? How Do You Know?! Apologetics and the Philosophy of Knowledge" and an older one called, "Presuppositions and Evidence: From God to Things".


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 12, 2008)

Alpha and Omega Ministries, The Christian Apologetics Ministry of James R. White

He might not jump out at most right away as a Presup but James definitely is. Not only does he say he is but his method has the unmistakable fingerprints of it everywhere.


----------



## BuddyOfDavidClarkson (Nov 15, 2008)

Dude, this was just gold. This guy is Bahnsen's son. ;-)



eqdj said:


> Unchained Radio!
> That's where I first heard the phrase Presuppositional Apologetics and heard Presuppositionalism in action!
> 
> He used to be daily but he's weekly now.
> ...


----------



## Devin (Nov 15, 2008)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Alpha and Omega Ministries, The Christian Apologetics Ministry of James R. White
> 
> He might not jump out at most right away as a Presup but James definitely is. Not only does he say he is but his method has the unmistakable fingerprints of it everywhere.



Dr. White is great at using the method against a variety of religions (and not just atheism).


----------



## Zenas (Nov 15, 2008)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Alpha and Omega Ministries, The Christian Apologetics Ministry of James R. White
> 
> He might not jump out at most right away as a Presup but James definitely is. Not only does he say he is but his method has the unmistakable fingerprints of it everywhere.





He doesn't have to say he's presupp. Just listen to him.


----------

